# diesel engine and plow prep package?



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

Does gm not offer a plow prep package with the diesel engine and Allison tranny? i went to the dealer today and none of the diesel's had a snow prep, but ALL the 6.0L had them. i would much rather have a diesel than a gas.. whats the deal?


----------



## HDROCK (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey Iam working on the answer to your question, but unless you MUST have that truck right now, then you should hold out to January. The Duramax will have more horsepower and torque after the first of the year. The engine RPO Code will be LLY. I have a friend who is a truck manager and currently all models that they are ordering to come in after Jan have this Diesel.
Hope this helps, I would hate to see a man spend that much money only to be disappointed a couple of months later. These are the new figures
340-HP
560TQ


----------



## HDROCK (Nov 21, 2003)

I got this off of gm-trucks.com and a member there copied this from The Diesel Page website:

The bulk of the '04 model year powertrain changes won't be in production till sometime in January.

Here's a brief rundown of the new LLY Duramax

1- Scalloped valve covers that position all fuel return lines to outside the engine. Should solve nearly all fuel/oil dilution problems.

2- New Garrett variable vane turbocharger - better low speed response - better high speed response.

3- Somewhere between 340 and 360 stock horsepower. The new turbo is responsible for most of that gain.

4- The added power will only be available in gears 2 through 4. Power will remain at 300 for 1st and 5th.

5- The Allison will get a freshening to handle the increased power. Some of these changes are in programming, some are in hard parts.

I have no idea about these changes do any of you all?

http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23912
www.thedieselplace.com
www.thedieselpage.com
www.rv.net


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

i am not buying this year, but i am the kinda person that does their h.w. before i buy... and none of the diesels had the plow prep... thats what i am asking.. do they offer the plow prep with a diesel engine and allison tranny?


----------



## HDROCK (Nov 21, 2003)

Yes, you can get a Diesel and a plow prep package, but you cant get it with a crew cab in the 2500HD or 3500. You can get it with a regular cab or extended cab. I think it has something to do with the GCVWR but if you did want a crew cab I have seen people who have done it. 

On a side note I was saying at the bottom of the last post. "I had no idea about this, not that I have no idea" Sorry for any confusion. As you will notice the trucks on the lot have the LB7 Duramax not the LYY Duramax. 

You might have guessed most dealers are not going to be real forth coming with the information on the new Duramax cause it would be hard to sell the ones that they have. There will also be a 3500 Single Rear Wheel Model Available after January. 

Hope this Helps :waving:


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

*snow plow package*

you can get a snow plow package on the regular cab but not the extended cab with the diesel. they dont recommend a plow with the ex cab and diesel but i've got an 810 blizzard with an ex cab and duramax and havent had any problems yet, 75000 miles and plow over an 80 mile radius and run 65 mph with it. just my 2cents.


----------



## HDROCK (Nov 21, 2003)

Could it be in 2004 that this might be different? I went to www.gmbuypower and it would not allow a crew cab with a duramax and a plow prep on a 2500HD or 3500 but, it would accept it on extended cab or regular cab. I guess your best bet is to check with the dealer.


----------



## ghostrunner (Nov 20, 2003)

*plow prep package*

My 2003 GMC 3500 Duramax has the plow prep package.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ROCK........I did a build yer own at GM buypower too.
It allows you to get the VYU plow prep w dura/allie.
On 04 2500/3500 reg. cab or x-cab only.

But funny tho. I did a buypower search and found NO
plow prep pkg. dura/allies on the lots. Hmmmmm.........

And I live DEEP in snow land too....Every other GM on
the lots had VYU plow prep on them!

hmmmmmmmm.....geo


----------



## HDROCK (Nov 21, 2003)

Sonjabb,

Thats what I found this afternoon. Is that what you were wanting was a Extended or Regular Cab? When I got my truck I tried out a Diesel and I really was in love !!! I just could not justify or afford the extra expense, but I would recommend that you just order yourself one just how you like it. If your going to spend that much money you might as well get exactly what you want  There is also some talk about a redesigned Chevy in 2005 or 2006. Hope I helped


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HD.....Just checked for the heck of it. There is too
much confusion on VYU plow prep. on certian diesel/
allie trucks ! Heck ya can't even get plow prep on
1/2 ton x-cabs or 1500 crews either !

I know the stealers are a PIA about warranty work
for plowing related breakage on non-plow prep GM
trucks..........

I just run a 2500 LD xcab 6.0.......Works fine for my
needs plowing, towing, and hauling..........

I only keep them 3 winters and dump them. I get 
the GM employee discount and around these parts
of NY a 3 yo ex cab 2500 used goes for mega $$$$
at trade in time with under 30k miles......geo


----------



## JCKL (Nov 16, 2003)

i have the plow prep package on my 04 extended cab 2500hd dmax/alli


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

If i am not mistaken vyu is heavy front springs which is standard with the diesel.I have this code but i do not have plow prep!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FS.........The VYU is the factory plow prep pkg.
RPO code !

Easiest way yo tell is to look on the dash next to
the airbag cut off switch. If you have the aux. light
button you DO have plow. prep pkg.

Another quick check is to look at the skid plates.
If they are plastic no plow prep.
If they are steel and
If you have 3 of 4 of them you have plow prep.

NON plow prep only has 2.............

Heck now I am gonna have to look under mine to
count them ! Then check out my buds non plow
prep 2500 to be sure.................................geo


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Also note....for some reason, the plow prep package is not available in any truck with climate control ac/heat. There will be a climate control delete on the sticker. Why, I don't know. So when you spec a truck out on gm buypower, it will automatically kick out the plow package if you don't check off the climate control delete box...Hope it helps


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I have it on my truck. i have duel zone ac / heat. i do have down grad to vinyl seats and rubber floor covering


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm sorry, I meant the computer controlled AC. Where you set the temperature to a specific degree and leave it. The truck will heat or cool as needed. I have only seen this on the SLT models with the leather interior...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HDROCK _
> *Sonjabb,
> 
> Thats what I found this afternoon. Is that what you were wanting was a Extended or Regular Cab? When I got my truck I tried out a Diesel and I really was in love !!! I just could not justify or afford the extra expense, but I would recommend that you just order yourself one just how you like it. If your going to spend that much money you might as well get exactly what you want  There is also some talk about a redesigned Chevy in 2005 or 2006. Hope I helped  *


The new body stye change will be a model year 2007,with a late summer 2006 intro. Thats the last word we got at work. I do work for GM at the Pontiac Truck assy center as GM likes to call it.

Regards Mike


----------



## porkhead1 (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess my first question would be " What does the Plow Prep Pkg" consist of...?? A bigger alternator...??? A front suspension that will accept the added 900# of a plow..?? An aux. trans oil cooler..... Maybe an engine oil cooler....?


Good luck.........


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

depends on what other options you get.......the onlything added if you have a deisel is the provisions for the blinky light, and skid plates. They dont make a gromet through the firewall anymore, you gota drill it.

It can include different cooling/torsion bars/charging stuff but you get it all standard with the diesel


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Guys.......Heres the full scoop on the GM plow prep pkg.
Pics, wiring, all the goodies that come with it for 99 and up.

Your gonna have to type it in. I guess its too long for a direct
link up with this new format.........geo

https://www.gmupfitter.com/secure/html/publicat/bull/bull27.pdf


----------



## rpuffinburger (Feb 3, 2004)

GM as well as Dodge and maybe Ford (not sure) don't offer the plow prep package on the crew cab models because with the weight of the diesel engine, the plow, and a full passenger load (which they have to use as a worse case scenario) will overload the front axle ratings of the truck. They say it makes the truck unbalanced. If you have a regular or ext cab model, they don't have to use the 6 - 200lb men passenger load. I also know many plow dealers will not even install on crew cab models because they may be held liable. Also, it will void your manufacturers warranty.


----------



## DuallyVette (Dec 10, 2003)

Well, heres my 04 w/plow prep. I found it on GM buypower. drove 3 hours for it.dual zone AC w/out climate control. LT not available on a Reg cab. I couldn't get everything that I wanted, but this is a great work truck.


----------



## Herbie (Sep 12, 2003)

That's a sh** hot looking truck. Is it a deisel?
My dealer tells me I can't get the snow plow prep on my new 04 3500 D/A long bed (84") reg cab. Can I get it after market? Will it void my warranty?

I just looked at your specs and see that it is indeed a D/A.


----------



## DuallyVette (Dec 10, 2003)

Your dealer is wrong.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HERBIE....Your dealer is WRONG. I just checked GM Buypower and did a dealer search ....sez plow prep is a option w/diesel


----------

